# question au sujet d'une apple tv



## dieu le père (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour
j'ai depuis peu acheter une apple TV mais je me pose quelques question, 
1. deja je me demande si c'est possible de désynchroniser la remote de l'apple Tv de mon mac (car le mac se trouvant a proximité de mon apple TV, je commande les 2 a la fois).
2. Puis si il es possible de faire du streaming de film et de musique avec l'apple TV et si oui comment
3. Et enfin si le streaming est possible, si il est possible qu'il soit trier par dossier (je m'explique, j'ai plusieurs serie trier chacune dans un dossier portant son nom puis chaque saison a part --> le tous sur disque dur externe)
donc je voudrai savoir si il est possible de lire le contenu de dossier sur l'apple TV tout en gardant les dossier, (le format n'a pas d'importance, je peut tous convertir). 


merci pour votre temps et votre aide très précieuse et je suis désoler si il y a deja un sujet traitant ma demande


----------



## MacSedik (7 Juin 2010)

dieu le père a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'ai depuis peu acheter une apple TV mais je me pose quelques question,
> 1. deja je me demande si c'est possible de désynchroniser la remote de l'apple Tv de mon mac (car le mac se trouvant a proximité de mon apple TV, je commande les 2 a la fois).



Bonsoir,
Pour supprimer le jumelage entre vote Mac et l'Apple Remote, il faut ouvrir Préférences Système>Sécurité>Général>Supprimer le jumelage.

Lien : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302545-fr


----------



## dieu le père (7 Juin 2010)

merci beaucoup de ton aide, c'est vrai que c très facile mais faut le savoir 

et pour les 2 autre point personne n'as de suggestions ?


----------



## ubusky (7 Juin 2010)

yop,

je fais du streaming avec xbmc, mais cela nécessite le "jailbreak" de l'appleTV, opération très facile à réaliser... Cela fonctionne très bien...


----------



## dieu le père (7 Juin 2010)

peu tu m'expliquer comment faire ?  as tu un tuto ?
merci


----------



## ubusky (7 Juin 2010)

yop,

j'ai utilisé ce lien : http://code.google.com/p/atvusb-creator/


----------



## dieu le père (7 Juin 2010)

j'ai suivi les instruction du tuto mais la clef reste bloquer a un moment donner et il me marque sa : 
Downloading 2Z694-6013-013.dmg...
Download complete!
Extracting boot.efi ...
Extracting recovery seed ...
  extracting atv_recv.zip
Creating USB Flash Disk...
  umount_disk settling delay (10 seconds)
  partition the target disk
  umount_disk settling delay (10 seconds)
  install recovery onto target disk
Unable to mount recovery: mount_hfs: Resource busy
  install_recovery failed
Failed! (0:00:42)

une solution ???


----------



## dieu le père (7 Juin 2010)

je n'arrive pas du tous a crée la clef USB :-(

pourrai tu m'envoyer les fichier présent sur ta clef usb ? (si cela fonctionne biensur)
car ce que je veut faire c'est mettre tes fichier sur ma clef usb et rebooter l'apple tv avec 
pense tu que sa peut fonctionner ?


----------



## ubusky (8 Juin 2010)

yop,

essaie de changer de clé USB... t'es sur snow leopard?


----------

